# I ordered a Platinum Noreve for my K3 :)



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't believe I did this. I had a little extra money and kept debating between an Oberon and a Noreve. I previously had a pink Noreve and loved it, but didn't want to get pink again because I have the pink Amazon lighted cover, and I have a little cheap Ebay cover that's pink also. So before I could think about it too much, I clicked the BUY button and ordered the Platinum. Anybody have a picture of an actual one you can post? Now to wait....and wait....but I know it'll be worth it!!!

ETA: I found some pictures in this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26951.msg501999.html#msg501999


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

That is so exciting!    I hope it arrives quickly!!!  The platinum will be beautiful with the skin you made.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I have the platinum on my K2- and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the color! It is such a soft color that has a lot of warmth in it.... can't wait to see the K3 version!!!!

Here is a bad phone pic that really shows more of my skin than the Noreve... but it's all I have!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

ZsuZsu said:


> I have the platinum on my K2- and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the color! It is such a soft color that has a lot of warmth in it.... can't wait to see the K3 version!!!!
> 
> Here is a bad phone pic that really shows more of my skin than the Noreve... but it's all I have!


Thanks for sharing the picture, it looks good


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

The pic doesn't do the cover justice at all- it appears much "grayer" than it actually is, and you can't see the lovely soft sheen of the leather either- it just seems to "glow softly"....  It really IS a lovely color- I hope you love it as much as I do!!!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Does it feel just yummy buttery-soft when you touch it?  My pink one did.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Oooooh, I hear the Platinum is gorgeous! There were some really good pictures of a Platinum K2 cover a few months ago, but I can't seem to find them now. I bet you're going to love this one!


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Did the devil make you do it? Nahhh, just kidding you.    

I'm sure you will enjoy your new cover, Patricia. I like the way the kindle fits inside the Noreve.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Alley Gator said:


> Did the devil make you do it? Nahhh, just kidding you.
> 
> I'm sure you will enjoy your new cover, Patricia. I like the way the kindle fits inside the Noreve.


Yes, that little devil was right there jumping up and down on my index finger, that's my story and I'm sticking to it! I've wanted a platinum Norever forever, since my K2 days. I'm so happy and anxious. And already thinking, hmmm.....need to look for some fabric to make a purse to match, don't I?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Good for you!  

I was shocked when I read the thread title, I thought you would get the pink one.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Congratulations, Patricia!  I had not even noticed that color before, but now I am going back for a second look. (I came thisclose to ordering the purple on this weekend). The platinum will look gorgeous with whatever color of bag or purse you put it in, and I know you will love it.  Enjoy, enjoy, and please keep us posted with pics and updates.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I used to have a purple one and it was SO pretty.  If you love the color purple, you would love this purple Noreve.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice one!  They are so hard to photograph; I guess it is the feel that we all really love and that isn't a picture thing!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I used to have a purple one and it was SO pretty. If you love the color purple, you would love this purple Noreve.


But, I love the platinum, too, and the gold! How do I decide?? Waiting to see more pics so I can have even more problems deciding!  My account is already established with Noreve, so all I have to do is make up my mind!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

BookLady said:


> But, I love the platinum, too, and the gold! How do I decide?? Waiting to see more pics so I can have even more problems deciding!  My account is already established with Noreve, so all I have to do is make up my mind!


Linda, here's a link to a thread that has some pictures of the purple Noreve. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24162.0.html


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you, Patricia!  It is even prettier color than in the small swatch I can see on the Noreve page.  Decisions, decisions!  How do you think the purple fabric in the smocked bag you are working on would look with this shade of purple?  The nice thing about the gold or platinum, though, is that they would go with almost any color.  Think of the collection of bags I could have then in a rainbow of colors!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

BookLady said:


> Thank you, Patricia! It is even prettier color than in the small swatch I can see on the Noreve page. Decisions, decisions! How do you think the purple fabric in the smocked bag you are working on would look with this shade of purple? The nice thing about the gold or platinum, though, is that they would go with almost any color. Think of the collection of bags I could have then in a rainbow of colors!


Hmmm...interesting point. As I recall, that purple is so vivid, it's what I call a saturated color, it's definitely purple. Maybe the platinum would be better for you because it would go with many cases. If you are in no hurry, you could wait until I get my platinum one and post pictures. It'll probably be at least 3 weeks before I have it. <sigh> I hate waiting, but I know it'll be worth it.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Still many decisions; I like the pink and blue Noreve cases, too!    I will try to be patient until you receive yours, Patricia, and watch for your posts.  You are so good about sharing pictures, etc.  But, spring is in the air, and you know what that does to us.........makes us wildly impatient for something new and different!  

Because you have several other Noreve cases, let me pose this question to you and others who own a Norever:  when folding the cover back like a magazine, do the pockets and slots not feel awkward to your fingers?  The thing I do appreciate about Amazon.com lighted covers is the soft suede lining.  Feels great to the fingers while reading and not at all distracting.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts on this.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I love to read with my cover folded back flat like you are talking about.  You are right, the Amazon cover does feel soft and unobtrusive when it is folded back.  But I think the Noreve feels very good, even with the pockets that are there.  I've heard a lot of people say they won't buy a Noreve because of the pockets on that side, but I personally love having it there.  I keep notes to myself there, written on 3x5 index cards.  I don't ever put a credit card or anything stiff in there.  The pockets lie very, very flat and close, they don't protrude or flop around or anything like that.  I don't mind the feel of them at all, I've never noticed that it's distracting to hold it with my fingers resting on the pockets.  But remember this opinion is coming from a Noreve lover, I think they are perfect!  I got my order confirmation this morning, 15 to 20 working days for delivery.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

BookLady said:


> Still many decisions; I like the pink and blue Noreve cases, too!  I will try to be patient until you receive yours, Patricia, and watch for your posts. You are so good about sharing pictures, etc. But, spring is in the air, and you know what that does to us.........makes us wildly impatient for something new and different!
> 
> Because you have several other Noreve cases, let me pose this question to you and others who own a Norever: when folding the cover back like a magazine, do the pockets and slots not feel awkward to your fingers? The thing I do appreciate about Amazon.com lighted covers is the soft suede lining. Feels great to the fingers while reading and not at all distracting.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts on this.


Did you see this review? http://www.casescoop.com/2009/04/22/amazon-kindle-2-leather-case-by-noreve-review/ You can see what the Vintage looks like.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

The pics in the review helped me although I wish I knew what the Vintage ones feel like.  I think my husband would like the Ambition Ebony or the Dark Vintage.  But I am thinking of maybe the red Perpetual.  I need more info on the red.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Marie, you saw the other thread where someone posted a picture of the red, didn't you?  Personally, I think all of the Noreve colors are much more vivid in reality than they look in pictures.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Marie, you saw the other thread where someone posted a picture of the red, didn't you? Personally, I think all of the Noreve colors are much more vivid in reality than they look in pictures.


Yes I did and I might be blaming you for sending that little devil to jump on my index finger and push that BUY key.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That little devil has the ability to be in so many places at one time.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That little devil has the ability to be in so many places at one time.


And nice to have someone to blame! I think I will order tomorrow. I asked the person that posted the red pic some questions and I think I will love it. I saw one at Etsy that I am thinking of getting my husband - a beautiful handmade leather. But might try to do a running theme m-edge instead.

I saw more pics of the platinum and it is stunning.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Revisited the link showing the purple Noreve that Patricia shared, and I ordered the purple this afternoon!  Pesky little devil somehow got onto my index finger, too!  But, I'm so glad he did!  Can't wait to get my first ever Noreve cover!


----------

